# TRX300 Engine Mod's



## tacoma_2002

Thinking more and more about building the engine on my 300.

What are some good engine mods? No B/S mods just pure power mods.

No BBK and no pipe...I want this bike to be as trail worthy and quiet as possible...I've already have my fill of BBK's and annoying pipes.

Heres what I'm thinking of.

'88 or BR Cam
Wiseco Piston
Port/Polish head
Clutch kit (while I'm in there)
BR timing chain


What else do I need...with these mod's will I need a significant fuel upgrade, or will adjusting the stock carb suffice?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I would do all the things you listed and add a jet kit to the stock carb. that would be a fun little quad to ride then


----------



## Tylerz71

To retain reliability Id probably keep it stock bore. Wiesco HC piston. Big red 250 timing chain for sure. 459/102 cam, or BR/88 if you dont have a lot to spend on a cam. not sure about the port/polish but it should help. Clutch kit (EPI competition?) should make it more fun to take off from a stop but thats up to you.
And then a filter, either a 300EX carb or increase jet sizes on your stock carb.
A 00-06 Big bear HMF or a FO4/FO14 tractor muffler should be added too before jetting.

should be a bad lil bike then.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Nice to see you made it over Tyler .

I'll definately keep a stock bore unless its just absolutely nessessary to go up in bore size...Even then I'll only do the minimum to round out the cylinder. I'd like to get away with just a good hone and a std. piston. It'll just be a trail/fun bike, so I'll more than likely go with the EPI clutch kit. 

As for the port/polish I was going to do this while I had the head off with my dremel, but I'm not going to devote 1-2hrs worth of work if it doesn't help that much. 

How much hp gain over a '88 cam is the 459/102?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Top!

The left crank cover is where the clutch kit installs correct?


----------

